# Leasing hunting land



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone here lease any land for hunting that can tell me a little about the process.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

if your leasing from a private individual;make sure everything is agreed upon before signing and put in writing,such as amount of lease,amount of people hunting the property,type and amount of animals to be taken off the land,damages,and who tells the trespassers to leave,etc.each person needs to have a copy for referrances.if your on a club lease besure to obtain a copy of club rules and learn them.i have done both types and i prefer the private leases over club.this way you know who is there and how they hunt and treat the land.i also try to get a 3year lease and do some improvements to the property and help out the landowner when time permits.this helps out greatly when it is time to renew your lease.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Good points,what about price.i understand that land for hunting leases run $20 to $30 an acre,is that correct.And how much does the terrain and county make a difference.
Also if you're leasing say 20 acres @ $20 an acre= $400.oo.Is that 
$400. a month ,year ,season ,how's that work.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

pending on the area that you want to lease ,it could run from 10 -50/acre for the year.most landowners try to get enough to cover taxes for the year on thier property.try to stay away from the season leases that only cover deer and turkey as seperate seasons.your lease should run from april till the following end of march.trophy deer or areas with large amounts of deer may run higher while others run less.terrain is a personal choice to your hunting ability and how far do you want to drive with/without accomodations.once you obtain a lease be respectful and helpful.this goes a long ways today.


----------



## ohioreddog (Dec 28, 2010)

I personally lease property from Kimble Clay and Limestone. They are located in TUSC. county and have many areas to choose from. It only costs $150 for the hunting season. The only problem is that they put other hunters on the tracts with you. If they have 100 acres, they can lease it for up to 10 hunters. They usually put less on each tract though. Ive had some good success with harvesting bucks the last few years.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

The spot i'm on is hilly,access by foot or 4 wheeler.There are deer and turkey seen a couple nice bucks but don't think it has any big bucks.It's in brown county .You know how hills in this area run like fingers that's what this 30 acres are like.Been looking for land to buy,can't find anything i liked so thinking of offering to lease where i'm hunting now and thought i'd check into it first.Anymore tips are welcome,thanks.
Guess i'm trying to figure out what to offer him.


----------

